# 2007 Giant rumors ???



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any input to what Giant may be offering in 2007? Any major chances or updates to the TCR or OCR line of bikes.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

don't expect much. it;s not as if they had anything new to show off at the Tour this year.


----------



## JimmyC (Feb 22, 2006)

I did some Googling earlier, wondered why I couldn't find anything about the '07 OCR range... that's'cos they've changed the range name to SCR. 

Most of the '07 range is online in various places if you look. Doesn't look like any radical cosmetic changes from what I've seen. 

J.


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

still looks good.


----------



## Janstheman (Feb 7, 2005)

For 07 Giant will be offering an ISP version of the Advanced in the TMO colour way and a blue colour way - both staying with the T 800/1000 mix of carbon fibres. No TMO TT bike as used by the boys at the Tour, the current TT bike will remain and be a little more affordable in two options. OCR carbon remains unchanged as does the T 700 TCRs. All cosmetic changes. Giant will offer an 'alliance' carbon/alu TCR and OCR for 07 as well. This model can be viewed on some Giant European sites. Carbon Anthem and Trance as well as Alliance and carbon MTB frames.


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

*2007 Fall Line*

I saw the new line yesterday at Giant. The new TCR Advanced will offer three versions, one with the ISP and two without (one DA and the other Ultegra). All the TCR T-700 bikes have changes taking some of the technology from last years Advanced, ie new forks, new geometry and improved stiffness. New is the Alliance bikes, carbon and aluminum, two TCRs and OCRs (Ult and 105) and two Trinitys (TT). The TCR steps down in price but it is an attractive bike and has the new Tiagra components 9sp still, but has built in gear indicators. All OCR Comps have Shimano compact cranks and OCRs relatively unchanged. And the TCX is offered as a bike with 9spd Tiagra. All bikes have new graphics. I was very impressed with the line, my sales rep told me that the graphics will be the same worldwide.


----------



## davidlemon (Aug 12, 2006)

*I hear...*

...Giant will offer an integrated seat post (like Time does) on the '07 TCR Advanced.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Has the shape of the tubes on the TCR Advanced bikes changed for 2007?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

davidlemon said:


> ...Giant will offer an integrated seat post (like Time does) on the '07 TCR Advanced.


They offered that model this year in Australia. Awesome bike.


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

There are three versions of the TCR Advanced for 2007. The Team has the integrated seat post with full Dura Ace inc wheels. The Advanced 0 has a regular post with components similar to the 06 model (DA w/Ksyrium ES) and The Advanced 1 has a regular post and Ultegra w/Ksyrium Elite. The Advanced frame is based on the current T-Mobile bike. The Composite is an all new frame based on the 06 Advanced using the T-700 carbon and has the geometry similar to the 06 Advanced, ie tighter chainstays. It's about 100 grams lighter and has increased stiffness. The graphics are a great improvement this year. The Advanced Team and the Advanced are available as framesets and they both had paint schemes different from the bikes.


----------



## davidlemon (Aug 12, 2006)

*2007 Advanced*

Any idea when these are going to be available?


----------



## 105slowrider (Jun 4, 2003)

*New Australian versions - 2007*

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/au/000.000.000/000.000.000.asp

check out the Aussie site for 2007 roadies. Only ones missing from last year are OCR ZERO & OCR1.0W (womens specific), maybe still to come??


----------



## Ripnshread (Aug 25, 2006)

*2007 Giant Advanced Bikes Pics!!!*

Check out some pics and descriptions of the new USA bikes at www.brickwheels.com
in their tech section.


----------



## wildh (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice. Not too many logos....classy...but still flashy. As much as the ISP would be nice, it would be difficult to sell if you want to bikes. It'll be interesting to see how they spec them.


----------



## wildh (Aug 25, 2006)

Your local Giant Dealer should have the full '07 catalog and possibly a CD-ROM you can take with you. At least the one around here did. My understanding is that the new models should be available for sale in about 6-8 wks.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't like the new colour schemes, i saw most of them in the new issue of Bicycling Australia and they just don't suit the bikes. They're quite ugly actually. I own a TCR and like giant bikes, i think they make good quality bikes at a good price, but they need to reconsider they're aesthetic appeal for future years.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Speaking of asthetics, the current TMobile paintjob is very nice. Will they keep that color for 07?

<img src=https://magentareign.com/images/tcr_advanced.jpg>



Bryn said:


> I don't like the new colour schemes, i saw most of them in the new issue of Bicycling Australia and they just don't suit the bikes. They're quite ugly actually. I own a TCR and like giant bikes, i think they make good quality bikes at a good price, but they need to reconsider they're aesthetic appeal for future years.


----------



## wildh (Aug 25, 2006)

Not that I am aware of. The 07 team will be black and silver and looks nothing like the 06 team bike. At least that is the way it looks for now, unless things change.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

wildh said:


> Not that I am aware of. The 07 team will be black and silver and looks nothing like the 06 team bike. At least that is the way it looks for now, unless things change.



This is the Australian market 07 TCR Advanced ISP. Not sure if the graphics will be the same in the U.S but I don't really dig it at the moment.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

For those of you who liked the the 2005 T-Mobile bike with lots of pink, it's back in Australia for 2007 but in a reverse scheme.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

Italianrider76 said:


> This is the Australian market 07 TCR Advanced ISP. Not sure if the graphics will be the same in the U.S but I don't really dig it at the moment.


Here here. Thats the first of the line i saw and it just doesnt flow for me. Im guessing its just the Australian line that have these colour schemes.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Bryn said:


> Thats the first of the line i saw and it just doesnt flow for me.


It's my second. I never liked the 05/06 airbrushed, pseudo Colnago look of the TCRs, and I actually own one of them.



Bryn said:


> Im guessing its just the Australian line that have these colour schemes.


Then chances are you're guessing incorrectly. Don't forget that Australia and the US have had similar graphics on their TCRs for the past few years.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ssssaaaa Wweeeeaaat!*



Italianrider76 said:


> This is the Australian market 07 TCR Advanced ISP. Not sure if the graphics will be the same in the U.S but I don't really dig it at the moment.


It's good I'm typing because I wouldn't be able to talk while drooling this much.

I currenlty have the 05 TCR C1 and love it! I think you get so much for your money with Giant. I have a full carbon frame and fork that weighs as much as the Cervelo Carbon Soloist that CSC uses and I paid less for my entire bike than Cervelo sells that frame and fork.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

*U.S. 2007 TCR Advanced 1*

Here's a US TCR Advanced Ultegra Version....


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

j.king said:


> Here's a US TCR Advanced Ultegra Version....


This is the Australian version. Do they both share the same colour scheme?? It's hard to say with the lighting variations.


----------

